# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] شموع لا تنطفئ

## اسكندرانى

عبر تاريخ مصر العظيم 

مصر الولاده بابنائها البسطاء 

من عاشوا على ارضها وشربوا من نيلها 

اشرقت الشمس على بشرتهم السمراء 

ونسيم النيل هفهف على جباههم 

ارتفعت جباههم اعلى من النخيل 

حتى زاحمت  نجوم الليل 

هؤلاء المصريين البسطاء 

منهم من اضاء ظلام السنين 

وكان شمعه اضاءت لمن حولها 

قبس من ضوئه  انارت الطريق لمن بعده 

وسار على نهجه ملايين 

ووضع لبنه فى صرح مجد مصر 

الملئ بامجاد ابناءه 

قدموا  لنا تراث رائع من الفخر 

وصفحات لا تمحى من التاريخ 

وضوء تسير فى ركبه البشرية  حتى ماشاء الله 

فى كل مجالات الحياه



الوطنيه والسياسية والفنية والتاريخية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية 



من رجال ونساء وشيوخ 



مقاتلين وشعراء  وصحفيين وادباء ورياضيين  وعلماء وسياسيين 



من  كل انحائها  فلاحين وصعايده وبدو واهل الحضر 



اكتب معنا وشارك 

عن هؤلاء الشموع التى لا تنطفئ 

لنجعلها قدوة  للغد

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

??? محمد عبدالوهاب ???  




???  موسيقار الأجيال  ???



مطرب وملحن.. هو الأشهر في مصر على مدى أكثر من نصف قرن.. يملك صوتا غنائيا لا مثيل له، وصحاب مدرسة فنية في الأداء العربي تأثر بها جيل كامل من المطربين والملحنين في مصر والعالم العربي.  ولد مطرب الأجيال محمد عبدالوهاب في 13/3/1910 بحي سيدي الشعراني بباب الشعرية بالقاهرة. نشأ في بيئة دينية، فوالده كان مؤذنا وخطيبا لمسجد الشعراني وحفظه جزءا كبيرا من القرآن. 


بدأ حياتة الفنية مطرباً في فرقة فؤاد الجزايرلي ثم في فرقة عبدالرحمن رشدي المسرحية، وبعد أن أنهي دراسته الموسيقية في النادي الشرقي أكمل دراسته بمعهد جويدين الإيطالي بالقاهرة. التحق بفرقة سيد درويش و تعلم علي يديه التطوير في الموسيقي العربية، ثم رعاه الشاعر أحمد شوقي و استطاع بفضله نقل الغناء من إطار التخت الشرقي المحدود إلي آفاق أوسع حيث أضاف الآلات الغربية إلي العربية فأحدث تطورا في الموسيقي العربية الحديثة وقد أفادته في ذلك دراسته في المعهد الإيطالي، وبذلك أصبح صاحب الحق الشرعي والطبيعي في قيادة التطور الذي بدأه سيد درويش وقد مر عبدالوهاب في حياته الفنية بعدة مراحل فنية. 


المرحلة الأولي من حياته الفنية: تميزت بجمع الألحان والأنغام من مصادرها الأصلية، وفي تجاربه الأولي بدأ يضع ألحانه في صورة قريبة الشبه من ألحان سيد درويش وإن كانت تحمل طابع عبدالوهاب وبصمته الفنية ومن أغانيه القديمة التي مازالت تسمع حتى الآن "عصفورتان تتناجيان – يا جارة الوادي – كلنا نحب القمر – ماكانش ع البال". 


المرحلة الثانية من حياته الفنية: أضاف بعض الإيقاعات الجديدة التي تتفق مع الأذن الشرقية منها إيقاع "الفالـس" بالإضافة إلي الجمل الموسيقية الراقصة وتميز عبدالوهاب في هذه المرحلة باستقلال شخصيته في التأليف الموسيقي والغنائي وأضاف مؤثرات صوتية وإيقاعات لم توجد من قبل واتجه إلي تلحين القصائد المنطوقة مثل "الكرنك– الجندول – كليوباترا" كما لحن لمشاهير المطربين و المطربات مثل "شادية – فايزة – فيروز- عبدالحليم حافظ 


المرحلة الثالثة من حياته الفنية: اعتلي فيها مكانة كبيرة واضعا موسيقاه بكل تأن وصبر وقدم فيها الكثير من الأغاني الوطنية وفيها أيضا كان اللقاء الأول مع كوكب الشرق "أم كلثوم" عام 1964، وأُطلق علي هذا اللقاء "لقاء السحاب" و أثمر اللقاء عن أغنية "انت عمري"، ثم أغنية "دارت الأيام"، و "هذه ليلتى" وغيرها. 


كون مطرب الأجيال شركة "فيلم عبدالوهاب" و اختار محمد كريم المخرج مديرا فنيا لأفلامه التي لاقت نجاحا جماهيريا كبيرا وهذه الأفلام هي: 1933 الوردة البيضاء - 1935 دموع الحب - 1938 يحيا الحب - 1940 يوم سعيد - 1942 ممنوع الحب - 1944 رصاصة في القلب - 1946 لست ملاكا - 1949 غزل البنات. 


قدم قطعا موسيقية منفردة بدون غناء وكان له السبق في ذلك منها: "حبي – موكب النور - زينة – عزيزة - حبيبي الأسمر". 


انتخب رئيسا للنقابة الموسيقية عام 1953، ورئيسا لاتحاد النقابات الفنية، ورئيسا لجمعية المؤلفين والملحنين، وعضوا باللجنة الموسيقية بالمجلس الأعلى لرئاسة الفنون والآداب، وعضوا بمجلس الشوري. 


كما يرجع إليه الفضل في أنه أول من وضع الديالوج الغنائي مثل: "حكيم عيون – يالي فت المال و الجاه" ومنذ عام 1964 اعتكف عن الغناء ولكنه عاد عام 1989 وغني الأغنية الأخيرة "من غير ليه". 


حصل علي الدكتوراه الفخرية من أكاديمية الفنون، ووسام الاستقلال الليبي عام 1955، وحصل علي الميدالية الذهبية من معرض كلولوز عام 1962 ووسام الاستقلال من سوريا عام 1970، وجائزة الدولة التقديرية عام 1971، وقلادة النيل 1973. 


ويعتبر عبدالوهاب أول موسيقي في العالم العربي وثالث فنان في العالم حصل علي "الأسطوانة البلاتينية" المقدمة له من مجموعة شركات "A M T" وتضم الأسطوانة: "في الليل لما خلي – دعاء الشرق". 
كما لقب بالموسيقار العربي الأول من المجمع العربي عام 1975 ولقب بالفنان العالمي من جمعية المؤلفين والملحنين في فرنسا عام 1983.  وقد توفي في 4/5/1991 م.

----------


## the_chemist

جميل موضوعك يا اسكندرانى

حقا تاريخ مصر صنعه رجال و نساء

جعلوا من مصر غاية لهم و رفعتها هدفا نصبوا أنفسهم فداءه

و لن أطيل في حديثى الآن

و لكن بإذن الله سآتى و معى ما أضيفه و أكون واثقاً فيه من معلومات

ربنا ييسر الحال يارب

شكرا على موضوعك القيم

----------


## مي مؤمن

بجد يا استاذ اسكندراني موضوع اكتر من رائع
ودة مرور كدة سريع وليها حضور مره اخرى
تسلم ايدك مجهود رائع من حضرتك 
تحياتي لك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

الأخ الفاضل / اسكندراني

تحية أرجو أن تليق بفكرتك السامية.

وأرجو أن تسمحوا لي بتجهيز بعض المعلومات عن الأستاذ / نجيب محفوظ بحكم إني كنت من مريديه.

وهذا بصفة مبدئية، وأرجو أن أوفق للتعاون بقدر أكبر.

وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا.

----------


## زهــــراء

:: عباس محمود العقاد ::



كثيراً ماتضاء ذاكرتنا بشموع من نوعٍ آخر ...
شموع فريدة من نوعها تضيء ماحولها بإستمرار وعلى مر الأزمان,,لما في بريقها من لمسة خاصة
 أثرت في كثيرين وخلّفت تحف فكرية رائعة ...ورسمت خطوطاً لامعةً في مختلف الفنون...
من الشخصيات المحببة لديّ على الصعيد الأدبي والتي ستبقى شمعة لاتنطفئ هو الأديب الكبير ..
... عباس محمود العقاد ...


العقاد...أديب مصري ولد في أسوان في 28 يونيو 1889م...
قام بتأسيس مدرسة شعرية هي"مدرسة الديوان" بالإشتراك مع إبراهيم المازني وعبد الرحمن شكري ...
كانت هذه المدرسة من أنصار التجديد في الشعر والخروج به عن القالب التقليدي ..
عمل العقاد بمصنع للحرير في مدينة دمياط،,, وعمل بالسكك الحديدية لأنه لم ينل من التعليم حظا وافرا..
 حيث حصل على الشهادة الإبتدائية فقط، لكنه في الوقت نفسه كان مولعا بالقراءة في مختلف المجالات، 

وقد أنفق معظم نقوده على شراء الكتب، وإلتحق بعمل كتابي بمحافظة قنا،,,
 ثم نقل إلى محافظة الشرقية ...
مل العقاد العمل الروتيني، فعمل بمصلحة البرق، ولكنه لم يعمر فيها كسابقتها،
 فاتجه إلى العمل بالصحافة مستعينا بثقافته وسعة إطلاعه،
 إشترك مع محمد فريد وجدي في إصدار صحيفة الدستور...
 وكان إصدار هذه الصحيفة فرصة لكي يتعرف العقاد بسعد زغلول ويؤمن بمبادئه...
 وتوقفت الصحيفة بعد فترة، وهو ماجعل العقاد يبحث عن عمل يقتات منه، فاضطر إلى إعطاء بعض الدروس ليحصل على قوت يومه ....



عن أعماله الفكرية الأدبية فهي كثيرة للغاية ,,لكن بداية ظهوره في الإنتاج الأدبي كان في سنة 1916، 
مع ديوانه الشعري الأول، وصدر له بعد ذلك مجموعات شعرية، مثل: هداية الكروان، أعاصير المغرب، حي الأربعين، عابر سبيل....

من أشهر أعمال العقاد... سلسلة العبقريات الاسلامية التي تناولت بالتفصيل سير أعلام الإسلام، 
مثل: عبقرية محمد، عبقرية عمر، عبقرية خالد، عبقرية الإمام، عبقرية الصديق، وغيرها...

وكتب رواية واحدة هي "سارة"، ومن أهم مؤلفاته أيضا: الفلسفة القرآنية، والله، وإبليس، الانسان في القران الكريم ومراجعات في الأدب والفنون.

منحه الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر جائزة الدولة التقديرية في الآداب غير أنه رفض تسلمها، كما رفض الدكتوراه الفخرية من جامعة القاهرة...

اخْتير العقاد عضوًا في مجمع اللغة العربية بمصر سنة 1940،
 واخْتير عضوًا مراسلا في مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق، ونظيره في العراق، 
وحصل على جائزة الدولة التقديرية في الآداب سنة 1959....

وتُرجمت بعض كتبه إلى اللغات الأخرى، فتُرجم كتابه المعروف "الله" إلى الفارسية، 
ونُقلت عبقرية محمد وعبقرية الإمام علي، وأبو الشهداء إلى الفارسية، والأردية، والملاوية،
 كما تُرجمت بعض كتبه إلى الألمانية والفرنسية والروسية.

وأطلقت كلية اللغة العربية بالأزهر اسمه على إحدى قاعات محاضراتها ,
 وسمي بأسمه أحد أشهر شوارع القاهرة وهو شارع عباس العقاد الذي يقع في مدينة نصر...



تجاوزت مؤلفات العقاد مائة كتاب ، شملت جوانب مختلفة من الثقافة الإسلامية,,, والإجتماعية إضافة إلى مقالات عديدة ...
من أهم ماكتب العقاد :
-الله.
-الإنسان في القرآن الكريم.
-العبقريات الإسلامية.
-داعي السماء بلال.
-الفلسفة القرآنية.
-غراميات العقاد.
-الصهيونية وقضية فلسطين.
-سارة :2: _روايته الوحيدة..

وكتب أخرى كثير جداً ....



إلى هنا تنتهي الجولة السريعة المتواضعة على نتاج العقاد الفكري وحياته ..
يبقى عباس محمود العقاد رمزاً أدبياً وتبقى نتاجاته الأدبية شاهدةً على فكرٍ ومسيرة يستحقان التقدير...
خالص تحياتي وعميق تقديري لك والدي الغالي إسكندراني على موضوع رائع الشكل والمضمون ...
وإلى أن نلتقي تحت ضوء شمعة أخرى لكم مني خالص التحايا والتقدير ...

المصدر...نقلاً عن ويكيبديا...

 :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f: 
 :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*طـــــه حســــيــن
(( عميد الأدب العربى ))* 



أديب و ناقد وروائي مصري كبير لقّب بعميد الأدب العربي وقد بلغت شهرته الآفاق لأن طه حسين فقد البصر فيما كان عمره 3 سنة ومع ذلك استطاع أن يؤلف مئات الكتب ويقدم للأدب العربي المناهج والدروس والمدارس التي سار عليها الكثيرون بعده .. وبالرغم من فقدانه لبصره في سن مبكرة إلا أنه واصل تعليمه إلى أن حصل على الدكتوراه وبلغ من المواصل ما بلغ حيث عيّن عميداً لكلّية الآداب، جامعة القاهرة، رئيس مؤقّت لجامعة فاروق الأول، وهو أول مدير لجامعة رية ، قرّر مجانية التعليم الثانوي في مصر ، أنشأ جامعة عين شمس ، وكان عضواً بالمجمع اللغوي ورئيسه منذ 1963م حتى وفاته ، وهو مدير دار الكاتب المصري ، كان عضواً في المجلس الأعلى للفنون والآداب والعلوم الاجتماعية ومقرّر للجنة الترجمة به منذ انشائه. 

كان طه حسين داعياً قوياً إلى التجديد وذو إحساس وطني مرهف ، عاشقاً لمصــر ومدركاً لانتمائه للأمة العربية ، ومقدّراً لانتماء البشر جميعاً للإنسانية ، وعاش معلماً ومحاضراً ويكتب النقد والوصف والتراجم والأدب والمقالة والقصة وهو صاحب مدرسة ومنهج في النقد خاصة ، وفي أدبه نوافذ على الآداب العالمية وخاصة اليوناني والفرنسي وفي نفس الوقت هو بعيد التأثر بهما .

نال طه حسين الدكتوراه الفخرية في كثير من البلاد الأجنبية منها فرنسا وإسبانيا وإيطاليا وأوسمة من لبنان وتونس والمغرب. ومن مصر منح قلادة النيل التي لا تمنح إلاّ لرؤساء الدول ، وكان قد حصل على أول جائزة تقديرية في الأدب ومنح جائزة الدولة عن كتابه : على هامش السيرة، وجائزة الآداب، وكان أول من منح جائزة الدولة التقديرية في الآداب، كما منح أيضاً وسام &#171;ليجيون دونير L&#233;gion d'honneur&#187; من فرنسا ومنح من هيئة الأمم المتحدة جائزة حقوق الإنسان وتلقاها قبل وفاته بيوم واحد.

قام بجمع المخطوطات المصرية من مختلف نواحي العالم وفي إدارة خاصة في الجامعة ونشر عدد من هذه المخطوطات نشراً علمياً كما مهّد لقيام المنظّمة العربية للتربية والعلوم والثقافة ، وعند قيام هذه المنظّمة أنهى عمله بالجامعة العربية.



*مــولــده ونشـــأتـه* 

ولد الأديب العربي الكبير طه حسين فى الرابع عشر من شهر نوفمبر عام 1889 ، وعاش طفولته المبكرة في تلك البقعة الصغيرة التي تقع على بعد كيلو متر واحد من مغاغة بمحافظة المنيا في وسط صعيد مصر ( عزبة الكيلو ) وكان طه حسين قد فقد بصره وعمره ثلاثة سنوات وكانت هذه العاهة هى السبب فى الكشف مبكرا عن ملكات طه حسين ، فقد استطاع تكوين صورة حية فى مخيلته عن كل فرد من افراد عائلته اعتمادا على حركة وصوت كل منهم ، بل كانت السبب المباشر فى الكشف عن عزيمته بعد ان قرر التغلب على عاهته بإطلاق العنان لخياله الى آفاق بعيدة قد لا يبلغها المبصرين .

كان والده حسين علي موظفاً في شركة السكر وانجب ثلاثة عشر ولداً كان سابعهم في الترتيب "طه" الذي اصابه رمد فعالجه الحلاق علاجاً ذهب بعينيه (كما يقول هو عن نفسه في كتاب "الايام") فكان طه حسين قد فقد بصره بسبب ( الجهل والتخلف ) فكانت كلمات صديق والده بعد ذلك بأن طه لا يصلح إلاّ ان يكون مقرئا للقرآن عند المقابر ويتصدق عليه الناس، جعلته يصاب بصدمة عنيفة، ويشعر بألم دفين داخله، ربما هذا ما رسب ما يمكن تسميته الاكتئاب. فقد كان طفلاً انطوائياً، لا يتكلم مع أحد ولا يشاطر أحداً اللعب. كان دائماً جاداً، حفظ القرآن الكريم وهو ابن سبع سنوات، واصر على ان يحضر الدروس التي تلقى في القرية، حتى برز بين أقرانه من المبصرين بحفظه وادراكه لما يلقى عليهم من دروس.

انصرف في طفولته المبكرة إلى الاستماع إلى القصص والأحاديث وانضم إلى رفاق أبيه في ندوة العصر في فناء البيت يستمع إلى آيات القرآن وقصص الغزوات والفتوح وأخبار عنتر والظاهر بيبرس وأخبار الأنبياء والنسّاك الصالحين ويحفظ القرآن في كتّاب القرية ومن ثم أتقن التجويد فنشأ على خلفية واضحة وجلية وثقافة كبيرة ومتميزة في التاريخ العربي الإسلامي القديم وبين يديه القرآن الكريم الذي أتم حفظه كاملاً قبل أن يكمل عشر سنوات من عمره ! 



*الالتـــحاق بجـامــعة الأزهــر* 

بدأت رحلته الكبرى عندما غادر القاهرة متوجها الى الازهر طلباً للعلم وهو في قرابة الرابعة عشر من عمره ، وفي عام 1908 بدأت ملامح شخصية طه حسين المتمردة في الظهور حيث بدأ يتبرم بمحاضرات معظم شيوخ الازهر الاتباعيين فاقتصر على حضور بعضها فقط مثل درس الشيخ بخيت ودروس الادب ولذلك لم يقتصر اهتمامه على تعليم الأزهر وحسب فقد اتجه للأدب فحفظ مقالات الحريري وطائفة من خطب الإمام ومقامات بديع الزمان الهمزاني واتفق هو والشيخ المرصفي في بغضهما لشيوخ الأزهر وحبّهما الراسخ لحرية خالصة وأخذ عن المرصفي حبه للنقد وحريته.

كوّن هو وصاحبيه أحمد حسن الزيات ومحمود الزناتي جماعة ذاع نقدها للأزهر وفضّلوا الكتب القديمة على الكتب الأزهرية ويقرأون دواوين الشعر وتتلمذ حينها على يد الإمام محمد عبده الذي علمه التمرد على طرائق الاتباعيين من مشايخ الأزهر إلى أن انتهى به الحال إلى وداع الأزهر ليبدأ مرحلة أخرى من حياته فقد تم طرده من الأزهر بسبب كثرة انتقاداته ولم يعد إليها إلاّ بواسطة من أحد كبار الشيوخ !



*دخول الجامعة المصرية* 

في العام ذاته فتحت الجامعة المصرية أبوابها ، فترك الأزهر والتحق بها وسمع دروس احمد زكي (باشا) في الحضارة الاسلامية واحمد كمال (باشا) في الحضارة المصرية القديمة ودروس الجغرافيا والتاريخ واللغات السامية والفلك والادب والفلسفة على يدأساتذة مصريين وأجانب فكان دخوله للجامعة المصرية بداية مرحلة جديدة في تلقي العلوم وتثقيف النفس وتوضيح الرؤية وتحديد الهدف !

انتهى طه حسين فى هذه الفترة من اعداد رسالته للحصول على درجة الدكتوراه ( وكانت عن أبي العلاء ) ، ونوقشت الرسالة فى الخامس عشر من شهر مايو 1914 ليحصل بها على أول درجة دكتوراه تمنحها الجامعة المصرية لأحد طلابها والتى احدثت عند طبعها فى كتاب ضجة هائلة ومواقف متعارضة وصلت إلى حد مطالبة أحد النواب فى البرلمان بحرمان طه حسين من درجته الجامعية لأنه ألف كتابا فيه الكثير من علامات التنوير فقالوا أن ما فيه كان ( الإلحاد والكفر ) علماً بأنه كان أول كتاب قدم الى الجامعة المصرية واول رسالة دكتوراه منحتها الجامعة المصرية لأحد طلابها .

لم يكتف طه حسين حينذاك بتدخل سعد زغلول رئيس الجمعية التشريعية بالبرلمان آنذاك لاقناع هذا النائب بالعدول عن مطالبه بل رد على خصومه وقتها بقوة وبشجاعة في أن كل ما كتبوه عنــه لم يجد فيه شيئا يستحق الرد عليه كما وصفهم حينها بانهم يلجأون إلى طرق معوجة فى الفهم ومناهج قديمــة فى التفكير !!

دفعه طموحه واجتهاده لاتمام دراساته العليا في باريس ، وبالرغم من اعتراضات مجلس البعثات الكثيرة ، الا انه اعاد تقديم طلبه ثلاث مرات ، ونجح في نهاية المطاف في الحصول على الموافقة ليرحل نحو تحقيق حلم جديد هو الحصول على الدكتوراه من فرنسا ( بلاد الخواجات ) .



*تــــابــــعـــــونـــــا*

----------


## بنت شهريار

عدنا مع عميد الأدب العربى 

(( طــــه حســــــيــن ))


*رحلته إلى باريس* 

اذا كانت الرحلة الاولى ذات الاثر العميق في حياة طه حسين وفكره وهي انتقاله من قريته المنسية في صعيد مصر الى القاهرة ... فإن الرحلة الاخرى الاكثر تأثيراً وكانت الى فرنسا في عام 1914 حيث التحق هناك بجامعة ( مونبلييه ) لكي يبعد عن باريس أحد ميادين الحرب العالمية الاولى في ذلك الوقت ... وهناك في مونبلييه درس اللغة الفرنسية وعلم النفس والادب والتاريخ ولأسباب مالية أعادت الجامعة المصرية مبعوثيها في العام التالي 1915 ولكن في نهاية العام عاد طه حسين الى بعثته ولكن الى باريس هذه المرة حيث التحق بكلية الاداب بجامعة باريس وتلقى دروسه في التاريخ ثم في الاجتماع حيث أعد رسالة اخرى على يد عالم الاجتماع الشهير "اميل دوركايم" وكانت عن موضوع "الفلسفة الاجتماعية عند ابن خلدون" حيث اكملها مع "بوجليه" بعد وفاة دوركايم وناقشها وحصل بها على درجة الدكتوراه في عام 1919م ثم حصل في العام ذاته على دبلوم الدراسات العليا في اللغة اللاتينية .



*قصته مع سوزان شريكة حياته* 

تعرف الدكتور طه حسين على السيدة سوزان عندما كانت تقرأ مقطعا من شعر رايسين فأحب نغمات صوتها وعشق طريقة إلقائها وتعلق قلبه بهذا الطائر الأجنبي الذى حط فى في أعشاش قلبه الحزينة متذكرا قول بشار بن برد والاذن تعشق قبل العين أحيانا ..

لقد كان حب عميد الأدب العربى لهذه الفتاة الفرنسية بمثابة التزاوج الروحى بين ضفتى المتوسط ومحاكاة حضارة الشرق مع الغرب ، كما أشار إلى هذا الحب الكاتب الفرنسى الكبير روبيرت لاندرى حيث قال وذات يوم بينما طه حسين فى مقعده فى قاعة المحاضرات فى جامعة السوربون سمع صوتا جميلا يرن فى اذنيه صوت صبيه حنون تقول له بعذوبة : إنى أستطيع أن أساعدك فى استذكار الدروس، وكانت صاحبة الصوت ما هي إلا ( سوزان ) الطالبة الفرنسية المنحدرة من عائلة كاثوليكية وقد ظلت مترددة فترة طويلة قبل ان توافق على الزواج من طه حسين الرجل المسلم، وذلك بعد ان استطاع أحد أعمامها أن يقنعها وكان ذلك العم قسيسا وقد قال لها : مع هذا الرجل يمكن ان تثقى بانه سيظل معك إلى الأبد وسوف تسعدى ابدا &#171; فتزوجته فى التاسع من اغسطس1917 وفعلاً ربما تعيش المراة مع رجل أعمى أحبها بقلبه قبل أن يراها بعينيه أجمل واسعد أيامها بدلاً من أن تتزوج رجل لديه عينين يرى بهما كل نساء الدنيا فيهفو قلبه لتلك وتتعلق روحه بأخرى .. فكيف وهي تتزوج من دكتور وأديب ورجل لديه الإصرار على قهر الإعاقة التي ولدت لتكون سبباً في دخوله التاريخ الأدبي من أوسع أبوابه !

ولان السيدة سوزان كان لها الأثر العظيم فى حياته بعد ذلك ، فقد قال الدكتور طه حسين عن يوم لقائه بها ( كأنه تلك الشمس التى اقبلت فى ذلك اليوم من ايام الربيع فجلت عن المدينة ما كان قد اطبق عليها من ذلك السحاب الذى كان بعضه يركب بعضا والذى كان يعصف ويقصف حتى ملأ المدينة أو كاد يملؤها اشفاقا وروعا واذ المدينة تصبح كلها اشراقا ونوراً ) .

هذا الشاب الذي جاء من قريته فقيراً، كان يتناثر الأكل على ملابسه عندما يأكل، وكان هندامه يعرف كيف يعتني به، فجاءت سوزان التي غيرت حياته كاملة، وأصبح ممتناً لها، حتى عندما كانت نائمة أشار إليها وقال لابنته : إن هذه المرأة جعلت من أبيك إنسانا آخر! 

وتقول سوزان في كتابها بأن طه حسين كان يعاني من نوبات كآبة، فعندما تأتي هذه النوبات، ينعزل ولا يقابل أحداً، ولا يتكلم ولا يأكل، وكانت زوجته تعرف بحكم معرفتها من بلدها بأن هذا يسمى اكتئاباً، لكنها خشيت من طه ان يعالج من هذا الاكتئاب حتى لا تجرحه، حيث كان شديد الحساسية بسبب اعاقته البصرية، فلم ترد ان تزيد الأمر عليه. كانت تقول بأن نوبات الاكتئاب، أو كما كانت تسميها بأنه سيقط في بئر عميق لا يستطيع أحداً الوصول إليه.. إذا يتعزل العالم، ولا يعود يرغب في أي شيء مهما كان، حتى أبنائه رغم حبه الجارف لهم كان يتجنبهم ويعيش عزلة تامة، منقطعاً عن كل ما حوله. وتقول زوجته بأن لو كان هناك شيء يساعده على ان يتخلص من هذه النوبات فلا شك بأن إنتاجه سوف يكون أفضل وأكثر !



*عودته إلى مصر والأزمات في انتظاره* 

في عام 1919 عاد طه حسين الى مصر فعين استاذاً للتاريخ اليوناني والروماني واستمر كذلك حتى عام 1925 حيث تحولت الجامعة المصرية في ذلك العام الى جامعة حكومية وعين طه حسين استاذا لتاريخ الأدب العربى بكلية الآداب .

رغم تمرده على الكثير من آراء أساتذته الا ان معركة طه حسين الاولى والكبرى من اجل التنوير واحترام العقل تفجرت في عام 1926 عندما اصدر كتابه "في الشعر الجاهلي" الذي احدث ضجة هائلة بدأت سياسية قبل ان تكون ادبية ، كما رفعت دعوى قضائية ضد طه حسين فأمرت النيابة بسحب الكتاب من منافذ البيع واوقفت توزيعه... ونشبت معارك حامية الوطيس على صفحات الصحف بين مؤيدين ومعارضين لهذا الكتاب. 

وفي عام 1928 وقبل ان تهدأ ضجة كتاب الشعر الجاهلي بشكل نهائي تفجرت الضجة الثانية بتعيينه عميداً لكلية الآداب الامر الذي اثار ازمة سياسية اخرى انتهت بالاتفاق مع طه حسين على الاستقالة فاشترط ان يعين اولاً .. وبالفعل عين ليوم واحد ثم قدم الاستقالة في المساء وأعيد "ميشو" الفرنسي عميداً لكلية الآداب، ولكن مع انتهاء عمادة ميشو عام 1930 اختارت الكلية طه حسين عميداً لها ووافق على ذلك وزير المعارف الذي لم يستمر في منصبه سوى يومين بعد هذه الموافقة وطلب منه الاستقالة. 

وفي عام 1932 حدثت الازمة الكبرى في مجرى حياة طه حسين... ففي شباط 1932 كانت الحكومة ترغب في منح الدكتوراه الفخرية من كلية الآداب لبعض السياسيين... فرفض طه حسين حفاظاً على مكانة الدرجة العلمية، مما اضطر الحكومة الى اللجوء لكلية الحقوق ... 

ورداً على ذلك قرر وزير المعارف نقل طه حسين الى ديوان الوزارة فرفض العمل وتابع الحملة في الصحف والجامعة كما رفض تسوية الازمة الا بعد اعادته الى عمله وتدخل رئيس الوزراء فأحاله الى التقاعد في 29 آذار 1932 فلزم بيته ومارس الكتابة في بعض الصحف الى ان اشترى امتياز جريدة "الوادي" وتولى الاشراف على تحريرها، ثم عاد الى الجامعة في نهاية عام 1934 وبعدها بعامين عاد عميداً لكلية الاداب واستمر حتى عام 1939 عندما انتدب مراقباً للثقافة في وزارة المعارف حتى عام .1942 

ولأن حياته الوظيفية كانت دائماً جزءاً من الحياة السياسية في مصر صعوداً وهبوطاً فقد كان تسلم حزب الوفد للحكم في 4 شباط 1942 ايذاناً بتغير آخر في حياته الوظيفية حيث انتدبه نجيب الهلالي وزير المعارف آنذاك مستشاراً فنياً له ثم مديراً لجامعة الاسكندرية حتى احيل على التقاعد في 16 تشرين الاول 1944 واستمر كذلك حتى 13 حزيران 1950 عندما عين لاول مرة وزيراً للمعارف في الحكومة الوفدية التي استمرت حتى 26 حزيران 1952 وهو يوم احراق القاهرة حيث تم حل الحكومة. 

وكانت تلك آخر المهام الحكومية التي تولاها طه حسين حيث انصرف بعد ذلك وحتى وفاته الى الانتاج الفكري والنشاط في العديد من المجامع العلمية التي كان عضواً بها داخل مصر وخارجها ، وظل طه حسين على جذريته بعد أن انصرف إلى الإنتاج الفكري, وظل يكتب في عهد الثورة المصرية, إلى أن توفي عبد الناصر, وقامت حرب أكتوبر التي توفي بعد قيامها في 28 أكتوبر من عام 1973 .



*رائـــعـــة الأيـــام* 

إن تحفة (الأيام) التي صاغ فصولها كتابة وحقيقة الدكتور طه حسين لها أثر إبداعي من آثار العواصف التي أثارها كتابه (في الشعر الجاهلي), فقد بدأ في كتابتها بعد حوالي عام من بداية العاصفة, كما لو كان يستعين على الحاضر بالماضي الذي يدفع إلى المستقبل ، ويبدو أن حدة الهجوم عليه دفعته إلى استبطان حياة الصبا القاسية, ووضعها موضع المساءلة, ليستمد من معجزته الخاصة التي قاوم بها العمى والجهل في الماضي القدرة على مواجهة عواصف الحاضر.

وقد نشر عميد الأدب العربي طه حسين الجزء الاول من الايام في مقالات متتالية في اعداد الهلال عام 1926 ، وهو يُعد من نتاج ذات المرحلة التي كتب خلالها ( في الشعر الجاهلي ) وتميزت هذه الفترة من حياة الاديب الكبير - رحمه الله - بسخطه الواضح على تقاليد مجتمعه وعادات أبناء وطنه فكان إنتاج الايام سيرة ذاتية تعبر عن سخط كاتبها بواقعه الاجتماعي ، خاصة بعد ان عرف الحياة في مجتمع غربي متطور بينما كان انتماء طه حسين للريف المصري، وكان لمروره بحياة قاسية في وسط تسوده الخرافة والأساطير والتقاليد والتي كانت سببا في إفقاده بصره، بالإضافة إلى سلطة المؤسسات التقليدية (الكتاب، الأزهر)، فكانت كل هذه العوامل ولدت في نفسه شعورا بالمرارة وإحساسا عميقا بالتخلف وإصراراً أكبر على الدعوة إلى التجديد والتطوير وعدم التقليد والاتباع الخاطىء الذي لا يوجد إلا في عقول وقلوب الضعفاء والجهلة من الناس !

ويقول أحد الكتاب في وصف الايام : كانت (الأيام) طرازًا فريدًا من السيرة التي تستجلي بها الأنا حياتها في الماضي لتستقطر منها ما تقاوم به تحديات الحاضر, حالمة بالمستقبل الواعد الذي يخلو من عقبات الماضي وتحديات الحاضر على السواء. والعلاقة بين الماضي المستعاد في هذه السيرة الذاتية والحاضر الذي يحدد اتجاه فعل الاستعادة أشبه بالعلاقة بين الأصل والمرآة, الأصل الذي هو حاضر متوتر يبحث عن توازنه بتذكر ماضيه, فيستدعيه إلى وعي الكتابة كي يتطلع فيه كما تتطلع الذات إلى نفسها في مرآة, باحثة عن لحظة من لحظات اكتمال المعرفية الذاتية التي تستعيد بها توازنها في الحاضر الذي أضرّ بها .. ونتيجة ذلك الغوص عميقًا في ماضي الذات بما يجعل الخاص سبيلا إلى العام, والذاتي طريقًا إلى الإنساني, والمحلي وجهًا آخر من العالمي, فالإبداع الأصيل في (الأيام) ينطوي على معنى الأمثولة الذاتية التي تتحول إلى مثال حي لقدرة الإنسان على صنع المعجزة التي تحرره من قيود الضرورة والتخلف والجهل والظلم, بحثًا عن أفق واعد من الحرية والتقدم والعلم والعدل. وهي القيم التي تجسّدها (الأيام) إبداعًا خالصًا في لغة تتميز بثرائها الأسلوبي النادر الذي جعل منها علامة فريدة من علامات الأدب العربي الحديث.



*بعض مؤلفات طه حسين* 

ترك طه حسين حين غادر هذه الحياة أكثر من ثلاثمائة وثمانين كتاباً من الكتب القيمة ونذكر لكم بعض مؤلفات طه حسين : الأيام ، الوعد الحق ، المعذبون في الأرض ، في الشعر الجاهلي ، كلمات ، نقد وإصلاح ، من الادب التمثيلي اليوناني ، طه حسين والمغرب العربي ، دعاء الكروان ، حديث الأربعاء ، صوت أبي العلاء ، من بعيد ، على هامش السيرة ، في الصيف ، ذكرى أبي العلاء ، فلسفة ابن خلدون الاجتماعية ، الديمقراطية في الإسلام .


أتمنى الشخصية تنال اعجابكم
جزيل الشكر اخى الفاضل اسكندرانى
موضوع أكثر من رائع

----------


## heba_ic

أستاذ اسكندرانى 

احييك على الفكرة الممتازه والطرح الرائع

موضوع يشعرنا بالإمتنان تجاه شخصيات عبقرية تميزت بالإخلاص لمبدأ أو فكرة

فهم بناة التاريخ المصرى وبهم اصبحت مصر منارة فى كثير من المجالات



اسمحوا لى ان القى الضوء على شخصية رائعة بارعة من ابرز شخصيات التاريخ 

الشخصية التى اذهلت العدو والتى صفق لها الجميع تقديرا و احتراما

هــــــــــــــو





الرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات
رئيس جمهوريه مصر العربية

1970-1981




وربما جاء يوم نجلس فيه معاً لا لكي نتفاخر ونتباهى، ولكن لكي نتذكر وندرس ونعلم أولادنا وأحفادنا جيلاً بعد جيل، قصة الكفاح ومشاقة، مرارة الهزيمة وآلامها، وحلاوة النصروآماله.  نعم سوف يجئ يوم نجلس فيه لنقص ونروى ماذا فعل كل منا في موقعه ... وكيف حمل كل منا أمانته وأدى دوره، كيف خرج الأبطال من هذا الشعب وهذه الأمة في فترة حالكة ساد فيها الظلام، ليحملوا مشاعل النور وليضيئوا الطريق حتى تستطيع أمتهم أن تعبر الجسر ما بين اليأس والرجاء  "

محمد انور السادات
16/10/1973 

رحم الله رجلا سبق تفكيره عصره

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

دوما تطل علينا كبثق من نور بفكرة لامعه براقه تشد أنظارنا
وتجعلنا نغوص معها ببحور المعرفه لنلتلقط لألئ مضيئه
لتكون لنا نهج ولغيرنا مسار ومعرفه
تحيتى لبنات افكارك اليانعه وتمنياتى لك ولتلك الزهرات والشمعات
المضيئه بسجلك الحافل بالتوفيق والنجاح
وأسمح لى بالمشاركه بهذا المجهود المميز 





الدكتور / أحمد زويل (( العالم المصري ))

قصة نجاح هذا العالم المصري



د . أحمد زويل المصرى .. عالم الليزر 

مصر سباقة فى جميع المجالات العلمية والأدبية والفنية ، وهذا الموضوع يتحدث عن أحد علماء مصر البارزين الذين تفوقوا على علماء أمريكا وأوربا ، وكان فخرا تعتز به مصر . (وقد حصل على جائزة نوبل فى الكيمياء لسنة 1999 منفردا) وكرمته مصر والعالم . 


الدكتور احمد زويل



ولد الدكتور أحمد زويل في مدينة دمنهور بجمهورية مصر العربية في السادس والعشرون من فبراير عام 1946, وبدأ تعليمه الأولي بمدينة دمنهور ثم انتقل مع الأسرة الي مدينة دسوق مقر عمل والده حيث أكمل تعليمه حتي المرحلة الثانوية ثم التحق بكلية العلوم جامعة الاسكندرية عام‏1963‏ وحصل علي بكالوريوس العلوم قسم الكيمياء عام‏1967‏ بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف وكان يقيم أثناء سنوات الدراسة الجامعية بمنزل خاله المرحوم علي ربيع حماد  

بمنشية إفلاقة .بدمنهور ثم حصل بعد ذلك علي شهادة الماجستير من جامعة الأسكندرية 

 وبدأ الدكتور أحمد زويل مستقبله العملي كمتدرب في شركة "شل" في مدينة الأسكندرية عام 1966 واستكمل دراساته العليا .بعد ذلك في الولايات المتحدة حيث حصل علي شهادة الدكتوراه عام 1974 من جامعة بنسلفانيا  

نبوغه المبكر والمستمر فى العلوم حتى الدكتوراه : 


 (د. أحمد زويل) ، الذى تميز منذ بواكير طفولته بحبه الشديد لإجراء التجارب العلمية ، ذلك الحب الذى لم يكن دافعه الوحيد للإلتحاق بكلية العلوم ، فقد كانت أسرته تعده ليكون طبيبا . كانت دراسة (أحمد زويل) فى كلية العلوم سلسلة متواصلة من النجاح والتفوق ، إذ إنضم إلى قسم الإمتياز منذ العام الجامعى الأول (وهو نظام معمول به فى الجامعات المصرية ، يهدف إلى ضم الطلاب الذين حققوا نجاحا وتفوقا ، لتتم معاملتهم معاملة خاصة ، ورعايتهم علميا ، ليكونوا نواة للمشتغلين بالتدريس الجامعى ، والعمل فى المجالات البحثية) ، وحتى حصوله على المركز الأول فى السنة النهائية ، وتعيينه معيدا بكلية العلوم ، وحصوله على درجة الماجستير بإمتياز ، وإختيار الجامعة له ، ليسافر إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ليستكمل دراسته الجامعية ، ويحصل على درجة الدكتوراه فى العلوم . وكانت هذه بداية القصة التى نحن بصددها .. (الخطوة فى طريق الألف ميل) . 

إستقبال غير حافل وصمود أمام التحديات : الهدوء يسود المكان ... إستقبلته المدينة إستقبالا باردا .. وهو يجتاز البوابة الأخيرة لمطار ولاية كاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ؛ إذ كانت تظن أن لديها عشرات الآلاف من العلماء ، الأكثر منه قيمة ونفعا ... ولو أن هذه المدينة كانت تعلم الغيب ، وأنه سيتفوق بعلمه وخلقه على كل مالديها من علماء ... لكان للإستقبال شأن آخر . فى لمح البصر ... كان الشاب المصرى (أحمد زويل) يدلف عبر الشارع ، غير مكترث ببرودة الإستقبال ، واثقا من نفسه ، ينظر إلى المستقبل فى تحد واضح ، وقوة كان يعلم أنها لابد أن تقهر البرودة التى تسيطر على كل شئ ... كم كان يتمنى أن يرمقه أحدهم بنظرة ولو كانت قاسية ... لكن أحدا لم يلتفت إليه !! لقد كان (أحمد زويل) أمام أمرين لاثالث لهما : أن يترك هذه البلاد الباردة ويرحل على الطائرة نفسها. ن يبقى ويستمر وينجح ولاينكسر ... وكان الأمر الثانى إختياره فقد جاء ليثبت عبقرية وتفوقا ، ويضيف جديدا إلى العالم ، ويفيد سائر البشرية . هكذا بدأت القصة . 






ترشيحه لجائزة نوبل لتفوقه فى العلوم :



قضى (أحمد زويل) سنوات طويلة يبحث ويدرس فى مجالات (الليزر) وتطبيقاته، حتى استطاع أن يحقق السبق العلمى الفريد، الذى جعله يرشح لأكثر من مرة للحصول على جائزة نوبل فى العلوم، إذ توصل إلى إختراع كاميرا يمكنها تصوير ورصد حركة الجزيئات عند ميلادها ، وعند إلتحام بعضها ببعض ، وكان ذلك نصرا علميا هائلا فتح الباب على مصراعيه ، أمام عديد من الإستخدامات الطبية والعلمية ، وتغيير كثير من المفاهيم . 
وبعد شهادة الدكتوراه, انتقل الدكتور زويل الي جامعة بيركلي بولاية كاليفورنيا وانضم لفريق الأبحاث هناك. وفي عام 1976 .عين زويل في كلية كالتك كمساعد أستاذ للفيزياء الكيميائية وكان في ذلك الوقت في سن الثلاثين .
وفي عام 1982 نجح في تولي منصب أستاذا للكيمياء وفي عام 1990 تم تكريمه بالحصول علي منصب الأستاذ الأول للكيمياء .في معهد لينوس بولينج
وفي سن الثانية والخمسين فاز الدكتور أحمد زويل بجائزة بنيامين فرانكلين بعد اكتشافه العلمي المذهل المعروف بإسم "ثانية الفيمتو" أو "Femto-Second" وهي أصغر وحدة زمنية في الثانية, ولقد تسلم جائزته في إحتفال كبير حضره 1500 مدعو من أشهر العلماء والشخصيات العامة مثل الرئيسان الاسبقان للولايات المتحدة الامريكية جيمي كارتر وجيرالد فورد .وغيرهم..

وفي عام 1991 تم ترشيح الدكتور أحمد زويل لجائزة نوبل في الكيمياء وبذلك يكون أول عالم عربي مسلم يفوز بتلك الجائزة في الكيمياء منذ أن فاز بها الدكتور نجيب محفوظ عام 1988 في الأدب والرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات في السلام عام .1978

حصوله على أكبر جائزة علمية فى أمريكا 

وتتوالى إنتصارات د. أحمد زويل ، الأستاذ المساعد بجامعة (بنسلفانيا) بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، والأستاذ المشارك للفيزياء الكيميائية بمعهد (كاليفورنيا) فى الفترة من 1978 حتى عام 1982 ؛ إذ سجل بعد ذلك براءة إختراع جهاز تركيز الطاقة الشمسية ، ثم حصل على جائزة الكسندرفون همبولدن ، من ألمانيا الغربية ، وهى أكبر جائزة علمية هناك ، كما حصل على وسام باك وتينى من ولاية نيويورك عام 1985م ، وجائزة (الملك فيصل) فى الفيزياء . 

أصغر الأعضاء سنا فى الأكاديمية الأمريكية للعلوم 


ومن أعظم ماسجل (د. أحمد زويل) من إنجازات باهرة أن انتخب بالإجماع عضوا بالأكاديمية الأمريكية للعلوم فى عام 1989م وكان أصغر الأعضاء سنا ، إذ كان عمره يبلغ ثلاثة وأربعين عاما فقط ، وهى سابقة فى تاريخ الأكاديمية ، إذ لم تكن تقبل أعضاء أعمارهم أقل من خمسة وخمسين عاما ، مهما كانت إبداعاتهم العلمية ، ومهما كان تفوقهم وسبقهم ؛ مما يدل على أن د. أحمد زويل كان عبقرية غير مسبوقة ، وعطاء منقطع النظير . 



أهم مؤلفاته :


وللدكتور أحمد زويل مجموعة من الأجهزة المسجلة بإسمه ، وأربعة كتب علمية، ومايزيد عن 250 بحثا علميا فى مجالات الليزر. 


إرادة مصرية صلبة تحقق المجد : 

وللدكتور أحمد زويل أربعة أبناء وهو متزوج من "ديما زويل" وهي تعمل طبيبة في مجال الصحة العامة, وهو يعيش حاليا في .سان مارينو بولاية كاليفورنيا
ويشغل الدكتور أحمد زويل عدة مناصب وهي الأستاذ الاول للكيمياء في معهد لينوس بولينج وأستاذا للفيزياء في معهد .كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا ومدير معمل العلوم الذرية
أبحاث الدكتور زويل حاليا تهدف الي تطوير استخدامات أشعة الليزر للإستفادة منها في علم الكيمياء والأحياء, أما في مجال الفيمتو الذي تم تطويره مع فريق العمل بجامعة كالتك فإن هدفهم الرئيسي حاليا هو استخدام تكنولوجيا الفيمتو في تصوير .العمليات الكيميائية وفي المجالات المتعلقة بها في الفيزياء والأحياء.

إن رحلة النجاح الباهرة التى حققها (د. أحمد زويل) لم تكن لتحقق دون إرادة قوية نادرة ، تعينه على العمل المتواصل لمدة عشرين ساعة يوميا على مدى ستة وعشرين عاما ... تلك الإرادة المصرية التى أثبتت نفسها على الساحة الأمريكية ، ووسط أناس لايعترفون للشرق وللعرب بأى مكانة ؛ للإسهام فى النهضة التكنولوجية المتقدمة ، وأثبتت أنه حين تكتمل عناصر النجاح يظل الإنسان – وحده – فى طليعة هذه العناصر ، ويظل المصرى قادرا على إثبات نفسه فى أى مكان ، وتحت أى ظرف . 


                              مع تحيتــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## the_chemist

*اليوم جئت بشخصية عسكرية فذة

رجل حمل رأسه على كفه و وضعها تحت أمر مصر و فداءاً لها و لترابها

هو 

المشير أحمد إسماعيل على





حياته مجموعة من المفارقات الغريبة لعب فيها القدر دورا كبيرا في رسم شخصيته وترك بصمه على مشوار حياته منذ مولده وحتى وفاته، قبل أن يولد كانت والدته قد أنجبت قبله ستة بنات ولما حملت فيه فكرت في إجهاض نفسها خشية أن يكون المولود بنتا آخرى لكنها لم تفعل، وجاء المشير أحمد إسماعيل إلى الدنيا في 14 أكتوبر 1917 في المنزل رقم 8 بشارع الكحالة الشرقي بشبرا. 
كان والده ضابط شرطة وصل إلى درجة مأمور ضواحي القاهرة. وكان أحمد إسماعيل يحلم منذ نعومة أظفاره باليوم الذى يكبر فيه ليصبح ضابطا بالجيش، وعقب حصوله على الثانوية العامة من مدرسة شبرا الثانوية حاول الإلتحاق بالكلية الحربية لكنه فشل فالتحق بكلية التجارة وبعد مرور عام على وجوده في كلية التجارة حاول الإلتحاق بالكلية الحربية مرة ثانية لكنه فشل مرة آخرى.
وفي عام 1934 وكان وقتها في السنة الثانية قدم أوراقه مع الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات إلى الكلية الحربية للمرة الثالثة لكن الكلية رفضت طلبهما معا لانهما من عامة الشعب إلا أنه لم ييأس وقدم أوراقه بعد أن أتم عامه الثالث بكلية التجارة ليتم قبوله أخيرا بعد أن سمحت الكلية للمصريين بدخولها.
كان زميلا لكل من الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات والرئيس جمال عبد الناصر في الكلية الحربية حيث شهد عام 1938 تخريج دفعتين الأولى تخرج فيها البطل عبد المنعم رياض والثانية تخرج فيها جمال عبد الناصر وأحمد إسماعيل. وبعد تخرجه برتبة ملازم ثان التحق بسلاح المشاة وتم إرساله إلى منقباد ومنها إلى السودان، ثم سافر في بعثة تدريبية مع بعض الضباط المصريين والإنجليز إلى ديرسفير بفلسطين عام 1945 وكان ترتيبه الأول.
أشترك في الحرب العالمية الثانية - التى دخلتها مصر رُغما عنها بسبب وقوعها تحت الإحتلال البريطاني – كضابط مخابرات في الصحراء الغربية حيث ظهرت مواهبه في هذا المضمار.




شارك في حرب فلسطين عام 1948 كقائد سرية، وكان أول من ينشئ قوات الصاعقة في تاريخ الجيش المصري كما شارك في إنشاء القوات الجوية. 
تميز البطل ( أحمد إسماعيل علي ) بدماثة الخلق ، و البساطة ، و الشجاعة ، و التفاني في العمل ، و التمسك بالتقاليد و القيم العسكرية ، و تميزت عسكريته بالضبط و الربط ، وكان يسخر كل إمكاناته لخدمة وراحة ضباطه و جنوده لأنه كان مؤمنا بأن الجندي المقاتل هو أثمن سلاح في المعركة .
في عام 1957 إلتحق بكلية مزونزا العسكرية بالاتحاد السوفيتي ، و في نفس العام عمل كبيرا للمعلمين في الكلية الحربية ، و عد ذلك تركها وتولي قيادة الفرقة الثانية مشاه التي أعاد تشكيلها لتكون أول تشكيل مقاتل في القوات المسلحة المصرية .
وفي عام 1950 حصل على الماجستير في العلوم العسكرية وكان ترتيبه الأول، وعين مدرسا لمادة التكتيك بالكلية لمدة 3 سنوات، تمت ترقيته عام 1953 لرتبة لواء.
وعندما وقع العدوان الثلاثي على مصر عام 1956 تصدى له كقائد للواء الثالث في رفح ثم في القنطرة شرق وكان أول من تسلم بورسعيد بعد العدوان 
التحق عام 1957 بكلية مزونزا العسكرية بالإتحاد السوفيتي ثم عمل كبير معلمين في الكلية الحربية عام 1959 وتركها بعد ذلك ليتولى قيادة الفرقة الثانية مشاة التى أعاد تشكيلها ليكون أول تشكيل مقاتل في القوات المسلحة المصرية.
في عام 1960 حاولت مراكز القوى الاطاحة به ، وكان برتبة ( عميد ) و بعد عام 1967 وجدت تلك المراكز مبررا للاطاحة به ، وبالفعل نجحوا في ذلك ، ولكن الرئيس ( جمال عبد الناصر ) إستدعاه وسلمه قيادة القوات شرق قناة السويس 
تولى قيادة قوات سيناء خلال الفترة من عام 1961 حتى عام 1965، وعند إنشاء قيادة القوات البرية عين رئيسا لأركان هذه القيادة وحتى حرب 1967.



بعد النكسة
بعد أيام من النكسة أصدر الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر قرارا بإقالة عدد من الضباط وكبار القادة وكان من بينهم أحمد إسماعيل، وبعد أقل من 24 ساعة أمر الرئيس عبد الناصر بإعادته للخدمة وتعيينه رئيسا لهيئة العمليات. 
تم تعيينه في العام نفسه قائدا عاما للجبهة، وكان لديه شعور وإحساس قوي ان الجيش المصري لم يُختبر في قدراته وكفاءته خلال حرب 1967 ولم يأخذ فرصته الحقيقية في القتال، وكان يعتقد أن المقاتل المصري والعربي لم تتح له الفرصة لمنازلة نظيره الإسرائيلي منازلة عادلة لأنه لو أتيحت له هذه الفرصة لكانت هناك نتيجة مغايرة تماما لما حدث في النكسة.
وكان على قناعة تامة بأنه لا يمكن إسترداد الأرض المصرية والعربية التى سلبتها إسرائيل عام 1967 بدون معركة عسكرية تغير موازين المنطقة وترفع لمصر والعرب هامتهم، لذلك بدأ في إعادة تكوين القوات المسلحة فأنشأ الجيشين الثاني والثالث الميدانيين، وكان له الفضل في إقامة أول خط دفاعي للقوات المصرية بعد 3 أشهر من النكسة.
جمع شتات القوات العائدة من سيناء وأعاد تنظيمها وتسليحها وخلال فترة وجيزة خاض بهذه القوات معارك أعادت الثقة للجندي المصري في رأس العش، والجزيرة الخضراء ودمرت القوات البحرية المدمرة الإسرائيلية إيلات.



في أواخر عام 1968 وتولي البطل ( أحمد إسماعيل علي ) رئاسة هيئة العمليات ، وبعد استشهاد الفريق الفريق ( عبد المنعم رياض ) رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة علي الجبهة في التاسع من شهر مارس عام 1969 تولي رئاسة أركان حرب القوات المسلحة ، لكن أعداء النجاح استطاعوا زرع الوقيعة بينه و بين الرئيس ( جمال عبد الناصر ) لذلك إستدعاه الفريق أول ( محمد فوزي ) وزير الحربية أبلغه في الثاني عشر من شهر سبتمبر عام 1969 بإعفائه من منصبه وتركه للحياة العسكرية ككل ، فإستقبل هذا القرار بهدوء 
عكف بعد إعفائه من مناصبه على كتابة خطة حربية مثالية لإستعادة سيناء وأنهى هذه الخطة بالفعل معتمدا على خبرته وما يملكه من قراءات موسوعيه في التاريخ العسكري، وقرر إرسال الخطة للرئيس عبد الناصر لكنه أحجم عن ذلك في اللحظة الأخيرة. 
بعد وفاة الرئيس عبد الناصر عام 1970 وتولى الرئيس أنور السادات تم تعيين أحمد إسماعيل في 15 مايو 1971 مديرا للمخابرات العامة وبقى في هذا المنصب قرابة العام ونصف العام حتى 26 أكتوبر 1972 عندما أصدر الرئيس السادات قرارا بتعيينه وزيرا للحربية وقائدا عاما للقوات المسلحة خلفا للفريق محمد صادق ليقود إسماعيل الجيش المصري في مرحلة من أدق المراحل لخوض ملحمة التحرير.
في 28 يناير 1973 عينته هيئة مجلس الدفاع العربي قائدا عاما للجبهات الثلاث المصرية والسورية والاردنية.
أشرف البطل ( أحمد إسماعيل علي ) بنفسه علي تدريب القوات المسلحة و في لقاء مع الرئيس السادات سأله عن إمكانية دخول معركة عسكرية ناجحة ؟ فقال : قواتنا قادرة علي ذلك ولكن بالتخطيط و الإعداد السليم ، وتمكن في شهور من التغلب علي مشاكل رئيسية كانت تقف عقبة امام العبور .
في الثامن و العشرين من يناير عام 1973 قامت هيئة مجلس الدفاع العربي بتعيينه قائدا عاما للجبهات الثلاث .. المصرية و السورية و الأردنية .
وقبل أن تبدء المعارك يوم السادس من اكتوبرعام 1973 كان أحد أربعة يعلمون موعد ساعة الصفر وهم : الرئيس محمد أنور السادات ، و الرئيس السوري حافظ الاسد ، و محمد عبد الغني الجمسي ، وأحمد إسماعيل علي .
و في يوم يوم الثلاثاء السابق ليوم السبت السادس من أكتوبر عام 1973 إستدعاه الرئيس ( محمد أنور السادات ) وقال له : ( اليوم الثلاثاء سوف نحارب يوم السبت القادم ، ويوم الثلاثاء قد تكون جثتك معلقة في ميدان التحرير لو لم تكسب المعركة فهل أنت قابل ؟) فرد ( نعم انا قابل يا سيادة الرئيس من اجل مصر ) و في السادس من أكتوبر قاد قوات الجبهتين الشمالية و الجنوبية في حرب التحرير .
و عرف عنه أنه ( رجل المهام الصعبة ) و في تواضع شديد قال : ( لست إلا رجلا من بين هؤلاء الرجال أتاحت الظروف أن أكون في موقع القيادة فوفقني الله بهم ، وفقنا جميعا إلي تحقيق أمل أمتنا فيها ، و تحقق نصر أكتوبر المجيدة )
في أعقاب حرب أكتوبر أصدر الرئيس ( السادات ) قرارا بترقية الفريق الأول ( أحمد إسماعيل ) إلي رتبة ( المشير ) أرفع الرتب العسكرية .




منحه الرئيس السادات رتبة المشير في 19 فبراير عام 1974 إعتبارا من السادس من أكتوبر عام 1973 وهي أرفع رتبة عسكرية مصرية، وهو أول ضابط مصري على الإطلاق يصل لهذه الرتبة.
تم تعيينه في 26 أبريل 1974 نائبا لرئيس الوزراء. 



وفاته
سقط المشير أحمد إسماعيل بعد كل هذه الأعباء التى تحملها في حياته فريسة لسرطان الرئه، وفارق الحياة يوم الأربعاء ثاني أيام عيد الأضحى 25 ديسمبر 1974 عن 57 عاما في أحد مستشفيات لندن بعد أيام من إختيار مجلة الجيش الأمريكي له كوأحد من ضمن 50 شخصية عسكرية عالمية أضافت للحرب تكتيكا جديدا.
لم يتمكن المشير – رحمه الله – من كتابة أهم كتاب عن حرب أكتوبر لكنه كان يكرر دائما أن الحرب كانت منظمة ومدروسة جدا وأن أى صغيرة أو كبيرة خضعت للدراسة وأن شيئا لم يحدث بالصدفة.



من أقواله
- لقد حققنا إنتصارا كبيرا بل حققنا إنتصارا مضاعفا لأننى تمكنت من الخروج بقواتي سليمة بعد التدخل الأمريكي السافر في المعركة.
- كانت سلامة قواتي شاغلي طوال الحرب لذلك قال بعض النقاد أنه كان علينا أن نتقبل المزيد من المخاطرة وكنت على استعداد للمخاطرة والتضحيات لكنني صممت على المحافظة على سلامة قواتي لاننى اعرف الجهد الذى اعطته مصر لإعادة بناء الجيش وكان على أن أوفّق بين ما بذل من جهد لا يمكن ان يتكرر بسهولة وبين تحقيق الهدف من العمليات.
- كنت أعرف جيدا معنى أن تفقد مصر جيشها إن مصر لا تحتمل نكسة ثانية مثل نكسة يونيو 1967 واذا فقدت مصر جيشها فعليها الاستسلام لفترة طويلة.




قالوا عن الرجل:
وقد قال عنه الرئيس ( جمال عبد الناصر ) بعد تعيينه قائدا للجيش في الجبهة عقب نكسة 1967 : ( إنه يستحق عن جدارة هذا المنصب وقادر علي تبعاته و تحقيق نتائج مبهرة) 
وقال عنه الفريق( عبد المنعم رياض ) : ( انه لا يسمح لأحد سواه في القوات المسلحة أن يناقشه في الأمور العسكري)
وقال عنه الرئيس محمد أنور السادات : ( إن الأمة العربية لم تنجب مثله لا في المعلومات العسكرية ولا في رباطه الجأش أثناء إدارة المعركة)
وقال عنه الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك : ( انه نوع فذ من القادة العظام )

وقال مؤلفو كتاب - حرب كيبور - : ( لم تكن المفاجاة في الاستيلاء علي نقاط خط بارليف الحصينة وحدها ، كانت المفاجاة هي وجود قائد مصري يستطيع ان يحارب بهذه الكفاءة ) .. وكان المقصود بالمفاجاة الاخيرة هو البطل المشير ( أحمد إسماعيل)

و نشرت مجلة التايمز البريطانية : ( أحمد إسماعيل هو الرجل الذي خطط لعبور الجيش المصري في سرية تامة و تصيد إسرائيل بصور مفاجاة ، وانه يتمتع بشخصية ابوية بالاضافة لقيادته العسكرية) .
و في الثاني من شهر ديسمبر عام 1974 وقبل وفاته بأيام نشرت مجلة ( الجيش ) الامريكية صورة البطل المشير ( أحمد إسماعيل علي) ضمن 50 شخصية عسكرية معاصرة أضافت للحرب تكتيكا جديدا وقالت : ( انه قائد المصري الذي يتمتع بقدرة هائلة علي الصبر و تحمل المفاجآت ولديه ابتسامة عريضة لاتمكن الصحفيين من التقاط اي معلومة لايريد ان ينطق به).

حصل المشير ( أحمد إسماعيل علي ) علي العديد من الأوسمة و النياشين و الميدليات تقديرا لكفاءته العسكرية 

في شهر ديسمبر عام 1974 فاضت روح البطل المشير ( أحمد إسماعيل ) في أحد مستشفيات لندن .

و تقول زوجته السيدة سماح الشلقاني : ( كان البطل المشير أحمد إسماعيل علي علاقة طيبة بالقادة و الجنود ، و اذكر ان عقد قران ابنتنا نرمين .. شاهدي عقد زواجها هما : الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ، و المشير عبد الحكيم عامر ، وعندما ترك الخدمة في شهر سبتمبر عام 1969 قرر له الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر معاش وزير ، قد كان وقتها رئيسا للاركان )

ويقول الدكتور السفير محمد أحمد إسماعيل : ( والدي كان يقول لي .. والدتك تستحق اعلي الأوسمة فلقد تكلفت بتربيتكم وجعلتني اتفرغ تماما لعملي و دراساتي )
وتقول الدكتورة نرمين أحمد إسماعيل : ( والدي كان اب حنون بمعني الكلمة ، وكان يضع قواعد ماولنا ننفذها حتي الان منها : احترم الصغير للكبير ، وعدم الحديث بصوت مرتفع ، فالنظام و الاحترام وحب الدراسة وحب مصر اشياء وضعها ابي ببساطة داخلنا حتي صارت جزءا منا )

معظم ما جاء هنا هو من كتاب عن حياة الراحل العظيم

من تأليف

اللواء اركان حرب شوقي بدران

*

----------


## ريـم

[frame="3 80"]السلام عليكم..
أستاذي الفاضل اسكندراني.. و استاذتي الفاضلة لولي..
الموضوع أروع من اني اقول عليه رائع.. 
شكراً لجهودكم المتألقة دائماً..
استمتعت جداً و أنا بأتصفح صفحات الموضوع 
و بأتعرف على ناس ماعرفتهاش قبل كده .. أو شموع لن تنطفئ مامرتش عليها قبل كده..
و  و أنا بأعرف أكتر على شخصيات عرفتها قبل كده..
و فرحت قوي بإني عرفت كم الحاجات دي كلها عن تاريخ مصر اللي ماكنتش اعرفها..
و اسمحولي ابقى أعدي على الموضوع كل شوية أقرأ فيه أكتر..
يمكن أكون جيت متأخر.. لكني جيت و حبيت أضيف نبذة عن سميرة موسى.. 

سميرة موسى.. المرأة والذرّة ..





* ولدت سميرة موسى في (9 من جمادى الأولى 1335هـ= 3 من مارس 1917م) بقرية سنيو الكبرى مركز زفتى بمحافظة الغربية، وعرفت بنبوغها منذ الصغر، وحفظت القرآن الكريم في سن مبكرة، ثم انتقلت مع والدها إلى القاهرة والتحقت بمدرسة ابتدائية وحصلت على المركز الأول، ثم التحقت بمدرسة ثانوية كانت "نبوية موسى" ناظرتها. 


* لاحظت نبوية موسى نبوغ الطالبة سميرة وحبها للعمل، فاشترت معملا خاصا للمدرسة عندما علمت أن سميرة سوف تترك المدرسة لعدم وجود معمل بها. 


* ألفت سميرة كتابا في تبسيط مادة الجبر لزميلاتها في الدراسة وهي في الصف الأول الثانوي سنة (1351هـ= 1932م)، وحصلت على المركز الأول في شهادة البكالوريا على مستوى القطر المصري. 


* التحقت بالجامعة وتخرجت في كلية العلوم سنة (1358هـ= 1939م) بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف، واعترضت إدارة الجامعة على تعيينها معيدة، حيث لم يكن تقرر بعد تعيين المرأة في هيئة التدريس بالجامعة، غير أن الدكتور مصطفى مشرفة أصر على تعيينها وهدد بالاستقالة من الجامعة إذا لم يتم ذلك، فاجتمع مجلس الوزراء وأصدر قرارا بتعيينها في الجامعة. 


* حصلت على شهادة الماجستير من القاهرة بامتياز، ثم سافرت إلى إنجلترا للحصول على شهادة الدكتوراة، وكانت مدة البعثة ثلاث سنوات لكنها استطاعت أن تحصل على الدكتوراة في أقل من عامين، فكانت أول امرأة عربية تحصل على الدكتوراة، وأطلقوا عليها اسم "مس كوري المصرية". 


* استغلت الفترة المتبقية من بعثتها في دراسة الذرة وإمكانية استخدامها في الأغراض السلمية والعلاج وكانت تقول: "سأعالج بالذرة كالعلاج بالأسبرين". 


* حصلت على منحة دراسية لدراسة الذرة في الولايات المتحدة عام (1371هـ= 1951م) بجامعة كاليفورنيا، وأظهرت نبوغا منقطع النظير في أبحاثها العلمية، وسمح لها بزيارة معمل الذرة السرية في الولايات المتحدة، وتلقت عروضا لتحصل على الجنسية الأمريكية، وتبقى في الولايات المتحدة، ولكنها رفضت ذلك، وأكدت أنها سوف تعود إلى مصر. 


* كان لسميرة موسى مشاركة في الشأن العام في مصر، فلم تكن حبيسة المعامل فشاركت في مظاهرات الطلبة عام (1351هـ=1932م) وساهمت في مشروع القرش لإقامة مصنع وطني لإنتاج الطرابيش، وشاركت في جمعية الطلبة للثقافة العامة التي هدفت إلى محو الأمية في الريف، وكانت عضوة في جمعية النهضة الاجتماعية وجمعية إنقاذ الطفولة المشردة. 


* توفيت سميرة موسى في حادث سيارة غامض في الولايات المتحدة في (13 من ذي القعدة 1371هـ= 5 من أغسطس 1952م) وكان عمرها 35 عاما. 


طفولتها

تعلمت سميرة منذ الصغر القراءة والكتابة، وحفظت أجزاء من القرآن الكريم وكانت مولعة بقراءة الصحف وكانت تتمتع بذاكرة قوية تؤهلها لحفظ الشيء بمجرد قراءته.

انتقل والدها مع ابنته إلى القاهرة من أجل تعليمها واشترى ببعض أمواله فندقا بالحسين حتى يستثمر أمواله في الحياة القاهرية . التحقت سميرة بمدرسة "قصر الشوق" الابتدائية ثم ب "مدرسة بنات الأشراف" الثانوية الخاصة والتي قامت على تأسيسها وإدارتها "نبوية موسى" الناشطة النسائية السياسية المعروفة.

تفوقها الدراسي في المدرسة

حصدت سميرة الجوائز الأولى في جميع مراحل تعليمها، فقد كانت الأولى على شهادة التوجيهية عام 1935 ، ولم يكن فوز الفتيات بهذا المركز مألوفا في ذلك الوقت حيث لم يكن يسمح لهن بدخول امتحانات التوجيهية إلا من المنازل حتى تغير هذا القرار عام 1925 بإنشاء مدرسة الأميرة فايزة ، أول مدرسة ثانوية للبنات في مصر.

ولقد كان لتفوقها المستمر أثر كبير على مدرستها حيث كانت الحكومة تقدم معونة مالية للمدرسة التي يخرج منها الأول، دفع ذلك ناظرة المدرسة نبوية موسى إلى شراء معمل خاص حينما سمعت يومًا أن سميرة تنوي الانتقال إلى مدرسة حكومية يتوفر بها معمل.

ويذكر عن نبوغها أنها قامت بإعادة صياغة كتاب الجبر الحكومي في السنة الأولى الثانوية، وطبعته على نفقة أبيها الخاصة، ووزعته بالمجان على زميلاتها عام 1933


حياتها الجامعية

اختارت سميرة موسى كلية العلوم ، رغم أن مجموعها كان يؤهلها لدخول كلية الهندسة .. حينما كانت أمنية أي فتاة في ذلك الوقت هي الالتحاق بكلية الآداب وهناك لفتت نظر أستاذها الدكتور علي مشرفة ، أول مصري يتولى عمادة كلية العلوم .

وقد تأثرت به تأثرا مباشرًا، ليس فقط من الناحية العلمية بل أيضا بالجوانب الاجتماعية في شخصيته.


تخرجها

حصلت سميرة موسى على بكالوريوس العلوم وكانت الأولى على دفعتها وعينت كأول معيدة بكلية العلوم وذلك بفضل جهود د.علي مشرفة الذي دافع عن تعيينها بشدة وتجاهل احتجاجات الأساتذة الأجانب ( الانجليز ).


اهتماماتها النووية

حصلت على شهادة الماجستير في موضوع التواصل الحراري للغازات 
سافرت في بعثة إلى بريطانيا درست فيها الإشعاع النووي، وحصلت على الدكتوراة في الأشعة السينية وتأثيرها على المواد المختلفة. 


معادلة هامة توصلت اليها

أنجزت الرسالة في سنتين وقضت السنة الثالثة في أبحاث متصلة وصلت من خلالها إلى معادلة هامة ( لم تلق قبولاً في العالم الغربي آنذاك ) تمكن من تفتيت المعادن الرخيصة مثل النحاس ومن ثم صناعة القنبلة الذرية من مواد قد تكون في متناول الجميع ، ولكن لم تدون الكتب العلمية العربية الأبحاث التي توصلت إليها د. سميرة موسى


اهتماماتها السياسية

وكانت تأمل أن يكون لمصر والوطن العربي مكان وسط هذا التقدم العلمي الكبير، حيث كانت تؤمن بأن زيادة ملكية السلاح النووي يسهم في تحقيق السلام، فإن أي دولة تتبنى فكرة السلام لا بد وأن تتحدث من موقف قوة فقد عاصرت ويلات الحرب وتجارب القنبلة الذرية التي دكت هيروشيما و ناجازاكي في عام 1945 ولفت انتباهها الاهتمام المبكر من إسرائيل بامتلاك أسلحة الدمار الشامل وسعيها للانفراد بالتسلح النووي في المنطقة.

قامت بتأسيس هيئة الطاقة الذرية بعد ثلاثة أشهر فقط من إعلان الدولة الإسرائيلية عام 1948 
حرصت على إيفاد البعثات للتخصص في علوم الذرة فكانت دعواتها المتكررة إلى أهمية التسلح النووي، ومجاراة هذا المد العلمي المتنامي 
نظمت مؤتمر الذرة من أجل السلام الذي استضافته كلية العلوم وشارك فيه عدد كبير من علماء العالم 
وقد توصلت في إطار بحثها إلى معادلة لم تكن تلقى قبولاً عند العالم الغربي


اهتماماتها الذرية في المجال الطبي

كانت تأمل أن تسخر الذرة لخير الإنسان وتقتحم مجال العلاج الطبي حيث كانت تقول: «أمنيتي أن يكون علاج السرطان بالذرة مثل الأسبرين». كما كانت عضوا في كثير من اللجان العلمية المتخصصة على رأسها "لجنة الطاقة والوقاية من القنبلة الذرية التي شكلتها وزارة الصحة المصرية.


هواياتها الشخصية

كانت د. سميرة مولعة بالقراءة. وحرصت على تكوين مكتبة كبيرة متنوعة تم التبرع بها إلى المركز القومي للبحوث حيث الأدب والتاريخ وخاصة كتب السير الذاتية للشخصيات القيادية المتميزة.

أجادت استخدام النوتة والموسيقى وفن العزف على العود، كما نمت موهبتها الأخرى في فن التصوير بتخصيص جزء من بيتها للتحميض والطبع وكانت تحب التريكو والحياكة وتقوم بتصميم وحياكة ملابسها بنفسها.

نشاطاتها الاجتماعية

شاركت د. سميرة في جميع الأنشطة الحيوية حينما كانت طالبة بكلية العلوم انضمت إلى ثورة الطلاب في نوفمبر عام1932 والتي قامت احتجاجا على تصريحات اللورد البريطاني "صمويل"

وشاركت في مشروع القرش لإقامة مصنع محلي للطرابيش وكان د. علي مشرفة من المشرفين على هذا المشروع 
شاركت في جمعية الطلبة للثقافة العامة والتي هدفت إلى محو الأمية في الريف المصري 
جماعة النهضة الاجتماعية والتي هدفت إلى تجميع التبرعات؛ لمساعدة الأسر الفقيرة 
كما انضمت أيضًا إلى جماعة إنقاذ الطفولة المشردة، وإنقاذ الأسر الفقيرة 


مؤلفاتها

تأثرت د. سميرة بإسهامات المسلمين الأوائل كما تأثرت بأستاذها أيضا د.علي مشرفة ولها مقالة عن الخوارزمي ودوره في إنشاء علوم الجبر

ولها عدة مقالات أخرى من بينها مقالة مبسطة عن الطاقة الذرية أثرها وطرق الوقاية منها شرحت فيها ماهية الذرة من حيث تاريخها وبنائها، وتحدثت عن الانشطار النووي وآثاره المدمرة وخواص الأشعة وتأثيرها البيولوجي

سفرها للخارج

سافرت سميرة موسى إلى بريطانيا ثم إلى أمريكا لتدرس في جامعة "أوكردج" بولاية تنيسي الأمريكية ولم تنبهر ببريقها أو تنخدع بمغرياتها ففي خطاب إلى والدها قالت: "ليست هناك في أمريكا عادات وتقاليد كتلك التي نعرفها في مصر، يبدءون كل شيء ارتجاليا.. فالأمريكان خليط من مختلف الشعوب، كثيرون منهم جاءوا إلى هنا لا يحملون شيئاً على الإطلاق فكانت تصرفاتهم في الغالب كتصرف زائر غريب يسافر إلى بلد يعتقد أنه ليس هناك من سوف ينتقده لأنه غريب.

مصرعها

استجابت الدكتورة إلى دعوة للسفر إلى أمريكا في عام 1951، أتيحت لها فرصة إجراء بحوث في معامل جامعة سان لويس بولاية ميسوري الأمريكية، تلقت عروضاً لكي تبقى في أمريكا لكنها رفضت وقبل عودتها بأيام استجابت لدعوة لزيارة معامل نووية في ضواحي كاليفورنيا في 15 أغسطس، وفي طريق كاليفورنيا الوعر المرتفع ظهرت سيارة نقل فجأة؛ لتصطدم بسيارتها بقوة وتلقي بها في وادي عميق، قفز سائق السيارة واختفى إلى الأبد .

بداية الشك في حقيقة مصرعها

أوضحت التحريات أن السائق كان يحمل اسمًا مستعاراً وأن إدارة المفاعل لم تبعث بأحد لاصطحابها كانت تقول لوالدها في رسائلها: «لو كان في مصر معمل مثل المعامل الموجودة هنا كنت أستطيع أن أعمل حاجات كثيرة». ولقد علق محمد الزيات مستشار مصر الثقافي في واشنطن وقتها أن كلمة (حاجات كثيرة) كانت تعني بها أن في قدرتها اختراع جهاز لتفتيت المعادن الرخيصة إلى ذرات عن طريق التوصيل الحراري للغازات ومن ثم تصنيع قنبلة ذرية رخيصة التكاليف.

وفي أخر رسالة لها كانت تقول: «لقد استطعت أن أزور المعامل الذرية في أمريكا وعندما أعود إلى مصر سأقدم لبلادي خدمات جليلة في هذا الميدان وسأستطيع أن أخدم قضية السلام»، حيث كانت تنوي إنشاء معمل خاص لها في منطقة الهرم بمحافظة الجيزة

ولازالت الصحف تتناول قصتها وملفها الذي لم يغلق ، وأن كانت الدلائل تشير - طبقا للمراقبين - أن الموساد، المخابرات الاسرائيلية هي التي اغتالتها ، جزاء لمحاولتها نقل العلم النووي إلى مصر والعالم العربي في تلك الفترة المبكرة.

*****

مع خالص ودي و إحترامي و تقديري.. 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

[/frame]

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...

استاذ اسكندرانى / لـولى
حقيقى بحيكم على مجهودكم الواضح فى الموضوع 
و فعلا اصبح ثرى بكل الشخصيات المصرية الرائعة الموجوده فى تاريخنا

و بشكر كل الاعضاء على مشاركتهم الفعالة و على مجهودهم....

واسمحولى اشارك معاكم و اضيف شيئ بسيط عن شخصية مصرية جديدة...


[frame="6 80"]*نجيب الريحاني* 





هو علامة من علامات المسرح المصري على مدى نصف قرن، عاش هذا الكوميدي الموهوب في الفترة (1889 ـ 1949) وقد لُقب بموليير الشرق. 

وُلد إلياس نجيب الريحاني ونشأ في أسرة من الطبقة المتوسطة بحي باب الشعرية بالقاهرة، انجذب نجيب الريحاني نحو المسرح منذ الصغر على الرغم من عدم ثقته من موهبته، وقد درس بمدرسة الفرير واشترك في تمثيل نصوص من المسرح الفرنسي. 

بعد حصوله علي البكالوريا اشتغل كاتباً في أحد البنوك، ثم تركه ليعمل بفرقة "أحمد الشامي" التي كانت تتجول في الأرياف، بعدها التحق بشركة الحوامدية للسكر، و لكنه فصل منها لاشتغاله بالتمثيل، ثم التحق بفرقة "جورج أبيض" ليمثل أدوار التراجيديا، ولكنه لم يستمر، ثم التحق بالعمل في البنك الزراعي، وتعرف علي الممثل الكبير "عزيز عيد"، واشتغلا معا "كومبارس" في بعض الفرق الأجنبية التي كانت تمثل روايات اجتماعية، وتاريخية علي مسرح "الأوبرا"، ثم التحق الاثنان بفرقة "عكاشة"، وظهرت مواهب الريحاني فيها كممثل كوميدي بطريقة واضحة خاصة في الفصول القصيرة التي كان يمثلها بين فصول الروايات الدرامية للفرقة. 

أنشأ فرقة باسم صديقه "عزيز عيد"، وصادفت نجاحاً كبيراً، ولكنه انفصل عن صديقه، والتحق بفرقة "اسكندر فرح"، ثم تركها واشتغل بفرقة "سليم عطا الله"، وكان أول دور مثله مع "سليم عطا الله" دور الإمبراطور في رواية "شارلمان"، وفي عام 1914 احترف التمثيل مع فرقة جورج أبيض، وتعتبر رواية "الملك لير" لشكسبير أول رواية اشترك في تمثيلها علي المسرح، 

وفي عام 1917 كون فرقته الخاصة "فرقة الريحاني" حيث قدم رواية "حمار وحلاوة" لأمين صدقي، كما قدم الروايات الاستعراضية بالتعاون مع "بديع خيري"، والفنان "سيد درويش"، وكانت أول رواية "علي كيفك"، واستعان بأشهر المطربات وقتها "فتحية احمد"، كما قدم خلال ثورة 1919 (أوبريت العشرة الطيبة) من تلحين سيد درويش، وتأليف محمد تيمور فأحدثت دوياً، وتعتبر فرقة الريحاني التي كونها مع بديع خيري من أهم دعائم المسرح الكوميدي، كان يشارك في إعداد المسرحيات التي يمثلها علي خشبة المسرح، وكان علي دراية بالإخراج المسرحي، وكانت معظم مسرحياته تعالج مشكلات المجتمع من خلال فكاهة راقية. 

واخذ يكثف الريحاني الخط الكوميدي الإنتقادي و ينهل من صيغ الكوميديا متعددة المستويات ابتداء من الكوميديا الراقية إلى الفارس والكوميديا الشعبية ، إلا أنه خفف قدر استطاعته من أساليب الهزل والهذر التي لا تخدم غايته وكانت سائدة في مراحل سابقة .

توفي نجيب الريحاني إثر إصابته بالتيفوئيد في 8 يونيو 1949 . 


من أشهر أعمــاله: 

في مجال المسرح: 
"خليك تقيل ـ حمار وحلاوة ـ حكم قراقوش ـ اديله جامد ـ بكره في المشمش ـ تعاليلي يا بطة ـ ابقي قابلني ـ جنان في جنان ـ هز يا وز ـ حماتك تحبك ـ حلق حوش ـ وصية كشكش بك ـ كشكش بك في باريس ـ لعبة الست ـ الدلوعة ـ الستات مايعرفوش يكذبوا ـ السكرتير الفني ـ الدنيا لما تضحك ـ 30 يوم في السجن". 

في مجال السينما:
"بسلامته عايز يتجوز ـ سي عمر ـ أحمر شفايف ـ لعبة الست ـ أبو حلموس ـ غزل البنات". 

..............................................

منقول عن موقع اعلام و شخصيات مصرية.
خالص التحية و التقدير للجميع.
 :f2:   :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## محمد أمير

> الاخوه الاعزاء 
> 
> لا استطيع ان اوفيكم حقكم من الشكر والتقدير 
> 
> كل  كلمات الشكر مهما كانت فى حقكم قليله 
> 
> ومهما اعترفت بفضلكم لن اوفيكم  حقكم 
> 
> الاخوه الاعزاء 
> ...


 * أخى فى الله اسكندرانى


                 حقيقى موضوع اكتر من رائع ومش غريب على موضوعاتك

                كلها تتسم بالجمال والكمال دايما أختيارك بكل شيئ صائب

                      اشكرك لهذه الموسوعه التى دونت بأيدى الأعضاء المميزين

                      وأشكرهم على مجهودهم الطيب وأشكرك على الفكره

                     الرائده الناجحه

                   وشكرا للرقيقة لولى وتصميماتها الرائعه

  

                 الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## اموووله

أستاذى الفاضل...اسكندرانى



ربما تُقال كلمه..(أستاذ)..على كل من سبقنا فى العمرفقط

ولكنى حينما أقولها على صفحاتك أكون أعنيها بكل ما لها من معانى ..حقا أستاذ

يكفينى رؤية اسمك فقط على الموضوع كى اعلم ان له طابعا خاصا

مفيد...فكرة راقيه...اخراج رائع...اقبال غير مشهود

جئت هذة المرة أشكرك على موضوعاتك القيمه

وان شاء الله المرة القادمه ستكون مشاركتى

سلمت يمناك

ودمت بخير

تقبل خالص تقديرى واعجــــــــابى



امووووله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

موضوع يستحق كل تحية وتقدير ...إنه معزوفة ساحرة فى حب الوطن .... رد مُفحم لكل من تخول له نفسه ويتهم هذا الشعب فى وطنيته وإنتمائه....وثيقة تبقى باقية ... خالدة تؤرخ لعظام ولدوا وعاشوا وأعطوا لهذا البلد وأفنوا حياتهم فى سبيل تقدم ورقى وإزدهار وطنهم.... كل الشكر لمن خط حرفاً فى هذه السيمفونية الرائعة .... كل الشكر للمايسترو قائد هذه السيمفونية الرائعة (اسكندرانى)والذى لا أجد من كلمات الشكر والإمتنان ما أوفيه به حقه ...كل الشكر للمبدعة لولى على تصميماتها الرائعة والتى أضفت على الموضوع مسحة خاصة جداً من الجمال والتميز
واسمحوا لى أن أشارك وأضيف أسماء وشموع أخرى إحترقت فى سبيل أن تبدد ظلام حياتنا ...إسمحوا لى إخوتى أن أشارك بقطرة فى بحر حبكم العظيم هذا لمصر ولعظماء مصر...,,

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحمد أمين



ولد أحمد أمين الطباخ فى(فى 2 من محرم 1304الموافق 11 أكتوبر 1886)
فى القاهرة وكان أبوه أزهرياً مولعاً بجمع كتب التفسيروالفقة والحديث واللغة والادب بالإضافة إلى أنه كان يحفظ القرآن ويعمل فى الصباح مدرساً فى الأزهر ومدرساً فى مسجد الإمام الشافعى وإماماً للمسجد كما كان يعمل مصححاً بالمطبعة الأميرية فتفتحت عيناه على القرآن الكريم الذى كان يقرأه والده ليل نهار

واهتم والده به منذ صغره فكان يحفظه القرآن وفرض عليه برنامج شاق فى تعلم القراءة والكتابة والإطلاع كما كان صارماً فى تربيته مما أثر فى شخصيته بعد ذلك وجعله شخصية خجولة ... ودخل أحمد أمين الكتاب ثم المدرسة الإبتدائية ثم إلتحق بعد ذلك بالأزهر ودرس الفقة الحنفى
ثم إلتحق بعد ذلك بمدرسة القضاء الشرعى وتخرج منها سنة 1911حاصلاً على الشهادة العالمية واختاره عاطف هلال معيداً فى المدرسة فتفتحت نفس الشاب على معارف جديدة وصمم على تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية وبالفعل تعلمها بعد معاناة شديدة

وكان تأثير عاطف بركات (ناظر المدرسة ) شديداً عليه حيث تعلم منه العدل والحزم والثبات على الموقف حتى أنه أقصى على المدرسة بسبب وفائه لأستاذه بعد قضائه 15 عاماً فيها والذى قال عند تركها (بكيت عليها كما أبكى على فقد أم أو أب أو أخ شقيق)

القضاء والعدل
شغل أحمد أمين وظيفة القاضى مرتين الاولى سنة 1913فى الواحات الخارجة لمدة ثلاث شهورأما المرة الثانية فحين تم إقصائه من مدرسة القضاء الشرعى وأمضى فى القضاء فى تلك الفترة أربع سنوات

الجامعة 
بدأإتصال أحمد أمين بالجامعة سنة 1926 عندما رشحه الدكتور طه حسين للتدريس فى كلية الاداب فكانت هذه هى الخطوة الاولى فى بحثه المنهجى عن الحياة العقلية فى الإسلام والتى أثمرت عن
(فجر الاسلام) و(ضحى الاسلام)وتدرج فى مناصبه داخل الجامعة حتى أصبح عميداً لكلية الاداب لمدة عامين

الجامعة الشعبية

سنة 1945أنتدب مديراً للإمارة الثقافية بوزارة المعارف وفى توليه لهذه الإمارة جائت فكرة( الجامعة الشعبية) حيث كان يرى أن للشعب حقاً فى التعلم والإرتواء العلمى وكان يعتز بهذه الجامعة إعتزازاً كبيراً وتعتبر هى البذرة الاولى للقصور الثقافية وكان آخر منصب شغله قبل التقاعد هو منصب مدير الادارة الثقافية بجامعة الدول العربية 
لجنة التأليف والترجمة والنشر

أشرف أحمد أمين على لجنة التأليف والترجمة والنشر مدة أربعين سنة وكانت الثقة فى مطبوعات اللجنة كبيرة جداً كما أنشأت هذه اللجنة مجلة الثقافة فى يناير 1939وترأس تحريرها أحمد أمين وظلت تصدر مدة 14 عام وكان يكتب مقالاً أسبوعياً فيها والذى تم تجميع هذه المقالات بعد ذلك فى كتابه الرائع (فيض الخاطر)
كما كان يكتب فى مجلة الرسالة الشهيرة وخاض معارك فكرية مع كبار الكتاب مثل زكى نجيب محمود ومعركتهم الشهيرة عن جدوى إحياء التراث الإسلامى القديم

المجامع اللغوية

أصبح عضو بمجمع اللغة العربية سنة1940وكان رأيه أن وظيفة المعجم اللغوى الاساسية ليست وضع المصطلحات ولكن وضع المعجم اللغوى التاريخى الادبى الكبير كما أختير عضواً فى المجلس الاعلى لدار الكتب سنة 1939

السياسة

كانت السياسة عند أحمد أمين تعنى الوطنية لا فرق بينهما ورغم ميله للوفد فإنه لم يشارك في السياسة خوفاً من العقوبة وفى صراحة شديدة يقول ( ظللت أساهم فى السياسة وأشارك بعض من صاروا زعماء سياسيين ولكن لم أندفع إندفاعهم لأسباب أهمها لم أتشجع شجاعتهم فكنت أخاف السجن وأخاف العقوبة)

شخصية لا تعطى لوناً واحداً

إمتازت كتاباته بدقة التعبير وعمق التحليل والنفاذ إلى الظواهر وتعليلها والعرض الشائق مع ميله إلى سهولة فى اللفظ وبعد عن التعقيد والغموض فألف حوالى 16 كتاب كما شارك مع آخرين فى تأليف وتحقيق عدد من الكتب الأخرى وترجم كتاباً فى مبادئ الفلسفة 

فجر الإسلام والحياة العقلية

أما شهرته فقامت على ما كتبه من تاريخ للحياة العقلية فى الاسلام فى سلسلته عن فجر الاسلام وضحاه وظهره لأنه فاجأ الناس  بإسلوب جديد فى منهج البحث ونتائجه ...أما كتبه الاخرى فهى (ظهر الاسلام )و(يوم الاسلام )(قاموس العادات والتقاليد المصرية) و(النقد الادبى )و(قصة الادب فى العالم )و(قصة الفلسفة )وغيرها 

وتعاون مع بعض المحققين فى إصدار كتب مثل (العقد الفريد )لإبن عبد ربه و(الإمتاع والمؤانسة) لأبى حيان التوحيدى وغيرها 

النهاية 

وقد أصيب أحمد أمين قبل وفاته بمرض فى عينه ثم بمرض فى ساقه فكان لا يخرج من منزله إلا للضرورة ورغم ذلك لم ينقطع عن التأليف والبحث حتى توفاه الله فى 30من مايو سنة 1954
فبكاه الكثيرون ممن يعرفون قدره ولعل مقولته الشهيرة (أريد أن أعمل لا أن أسيطر) مفتاح هام فى فهم هذه الشخصية الكبيرة 

رحم الله الكاتب والمفكر الكبير( أحمد أمين)

----------


## نرجس احمد

شموع لاتنطفيء !!
ذكريات لاتنسى !!
تأريخ لايهمل !!
دروس وعبر تستفيد منها الاجيال القادمة!!
سلمت وتسلم أناملك وأنت تخطين اروع ما خلده التأريخ

----------


## احزان

[frame="7 80"]



بكل حب واحترام وتقدير 

اُعطر حبر قلمك بالمسك والعنبر

الذى خط ونسج الينا هذا الموضوع العظيم

عن عظماء مصر أمى الحبيبة

والذى أبهرنى عندما قرأته

سيدى الفاضل 

لم أجد كلمات أسطرها 

رداً على كتابتك العظيمة 

ومجهودك الرائع لمُحب بلده مصر الوافيةُ

أحسستُ بقلبك الكبير

أحسستُ منه الطهارةُ والعفةُ

كم أنت عظيم تحب بلدك بكل فخر

كم أنت رائع لتكتب مثل هذا الشموخ

لرجال وسيدات لِعِلاَمةُ مصر الشامخة دائماً

سيدى

تقبل انحنائى تواضعاً أمام هذا الموضوع العملاق

سيدى

تقبل منى كل تقدير وأحترام لشخصك المتميز

لكَ أرق التحيات[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

للرفع لإضاءة هذا الموضوع من جديد
فنحن بحاجة لأن نوقد كل الشموع التى في استطاعتنا أن نوقدها حتى ننير لهذا الشعب طريقه وننير لأجيال الشباب الآتية الطريق نحو مستقبل بإذن من الله وحده سيكون مشرقا ومضيئا بهم
تعالوا نضيئ ونوقد الشموع سويا 
ونشكر كل من ساهموا هنا في إضاءة الطريق
تحياتي أخي العزيز اسكندراني مرة أخرى
لهذا الموضوع الذي لن ينطفئ أبدا بمرور السنين

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اولا كل سنة وحضرتك وكل الاسرة بخير 

بمناسبة راس السنة الهجرية الجديده 

عارفة حضرتك  الموضوع ده بيفكرنى بمواقف جميله  

كل اسم مصرى ذكر فى هذا الموضوع 

هو مجرد شمعه فى تاريخ مصر الطويل 

شموع كثير ومواقف كثير واسماء كثيرة 

لا تعد ولا تحصى على مر التاريخ 

كل اسم وضع هنا  وضع بحب 

تسابق الاخوه الزملاء الكرام فى التعبير عن حبهم وعشقهم لمصر هنا 

قلوبنا كمصريين تمتلىء وتفيض حب وعشق وذوبان فى هوى مصر 

قد نعترض 

ونختلف 

 ونغضب 

لكننا نحبها ونعشقها 

ستبقى مصر  اشخاص ومواقف واماكن 

هى نبض التاريخ 

وسيبقى اجمل ما فى مصر 

هو المصرى 

شكرا لك اختى العزيزة على رفع الموضوع 

وكل سنة وحضرتك وجميع  الامة الاسلامية بخير

----------


## نغم جديد

الراحل عمر الحريرى 


اسم الولادة	عمر محمد صالح الحريري
الدولة	           مصر
تاريخ الولادة	12 فبراير 1925
تاريخ الوفاة	16 أكتوبر 2011 (العمر: 86 عاماً)
مكان الوفاة	مستشفى الجلاء العسكري
سينما	            180
تلفزيون   	85
مسرح	            32
سنوات العمل	1950 - 2011
الزوجة	آمال السلحدار (توفيت)
نادية سلطان (طلاق)
رشيدة رحموني
الأبناء	نيفين
ميريت
بريهان

درس في المعهد العالي للتمثيل العربي وتخرج في نفس دفعة الممثل شكري سرحان عام 1947م، كانت بدايته الفنية من خلال عمله بالمسرح القومي الذي قدم فيه عدة مسرحيات ناجحة ثم عمل في عدة مسارح وقدمه للجمهور الفنان الراحل يوسف وهبي في مسرحياته، عام 1950 شهد أول لقاء بين عمر الحريري وكاميرات السينما حين ظهر في أول أفلامه (الافوكاتو مديحه) أمام مديحة يسري ويوسف وهبي عام 1950م واشترك في العديد من الأفلام والمسرحيات والمسلسلات.


الأفلام
الآنسة حنفي (مع إسماعيل ياسين، ماجدة).
الوسادة الخالية (مع عبد الحليم حافظ، لبنى عبد العزيز).
سيدة القصر (مع فاتن حمامة، عمر الشريف).
أغلى من عينيه (مع سميرة أحمد، حسين رياض).
أم رتيبة (مع ماري منيب).
الرباط المقدس (مع صباح، عماد حمدي).
العتبة الخضراء (مع صباح، إسماعيل ياسين، أحمد مظهر).
سكر هانم (مع عبد المنعم إبراهيم، عبد الفتاح القصري، حسن فايق).
العذاب امرأة مع نيللي و محمود ياسين
الناصر صلاح الدين (مع أحمد مظهر وحسين رياض وحمدى غيث)
قاتل ما قتلش حد عام 1979 قام بدور محقق ضابط شرطة
معالي الوزير (مع احمد زكي).
أداء صوتي لموسوليني في فيلم عمر المختار من إخراج مصطفى العقاد.


المسلسلات

اشترك في أكثر من مسلسل دينى ودرامي وأيضا فوازير رمضان وألف ليلة وليلة (شيريهان) في العام 1985م في قصة أميرة البحور والأمير نور قام بدور شهبندر مدينة جور الشيخ منصور، وفي عام 1986م في قصة الأميرة وردشان وماندو ابن الزبال قام بدوره الأجمل وهو دور السلطان الصالح كهلان ولا يزال من أجمل أدواره. كما شارك في مسلسل شيخ العرب همام وأدى فيه شخصية والد همام شيخ العرب ومسلسل ساكن قصادي مع الراحلين محمد رضا وسناء جميل وهو من الأعمال التي لاتزال تلقى رواجا حتى الآن, كما تميز في أدواره التاريخية كدوره في فيلم الناصر صلاح الدين وفي مسلسل عمر بن عبدالعزيز - الأمير المجهول ومسلسل "لا إله إلا الله" في أكثر من ثلاثة أجزاء من أجزاء المسلسل الخمسة.
[عدل]المسرحيات
شاهد ما شافش حاجة (مع عادل إمام).
الواد سيد الشغال (مع عادل إمام، مصطفى متولي، رجاء الجداوي).
منور يا باشا (مع محمد نجم).


الوفاة

توفي في مستشفى الجلاء العسكري يوم الأحد 16 أكتوبر 2011 الموافق 18 ذو القعدة 1432 هـ.



الله يرحمه ويغفر له

----------


## elbasha sherif



----------


## أحمد ناصر

موضوع جميل جدا
غنى وثرى
تصفحت بعض المشاركات على عجالة
لكن سأعود حتما إن شاء الله لقراءة متأنية
حتى أنهل من هذا النبع العذب الفياض
أشكرك إزاى بس يا نادر؟
كل الشكر لا يكفيك 
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع المفيد
 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 

احمد ناصر 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 


جزاك الله عنى خيرا 

هذا الموضوع  قيمته الحقيقيه 

بتعاون ومشاركة جميع الاخوه الاعزاء فيه 

مشاركات قوية غزيره 

كلها عشق فى مصر 

واسمح لى ان اتوجه لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع 

بارق تحية وجزيل الشكر على تعاونهم وحبهم لمصر 

ارق تحياتى لك

----------


## اسكندرانى

المقاتل المصرى 

عامل او فلاح او طبيب او مهندس 

ايا كنت 

ابن مصر البار 

انت وانت فقط سلاح مصر الذى يخشاه جميع اعداء مصر 

انت درعها وسيفها 

حفظك الله 

تحية تقدير لك  فى كل وقت وفى كل حين بمناسبة اعياد اكتوبر المجيد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل سنة ومصر كلها طيبة وبخير يارب ::

----------


## ابن البلد

يارب احفظ مصر

----------

